# Is there Fur Dealers around Bismarck?



## Dennis W (Dec 11, 2006)

I got a couple of coyotes this weekend When out calling. 
What is the best way to keep them untill I can Take them to a fur dealer?
I am also wondering about fur dealers who will take Fox and Coyotes
In or around Bismarck.
What kind of prices are they bringing?
Thanks 
Dennis


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Dennis W
I have a list of all the ND fur buyers that are registered with NDG&F, I have the list in both Word and Exel formats. Send me an email and I will send you which ever format you prefer.


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

MossyMo-

I was wondering if you could send me a copy of that list also. I would greatly appreciate it.

[email protected]


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

LeviM
eMail sent, I suppose it would of helped if I posted my own address !!! 
[email protected]


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

MossyMO

Can I get that list too? Thanks in advance. Here's my email:

[email protected]

Dennis,

Are you just planning on selling the coyotes on the round? (Fur still on them). I would think just freezing them solid would be the way to go, that is, if you have a big enough freezer! If you plan on skinning them you will need to put the furs up (dry, stretch, etc.). You will get more money that way but you have to decide how much work you want to put into it.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Fallguy
eMail sent :beer:


----------



## DustinM (Dec 2, 2006)

MossyMO

It looks like you have some popular info there. Could I get that too? or is it something I could just stop a Game & Fish to get?

Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

DustinM
eMail sent.

I went looking for this information this summer, I emailed the NDG&F requesting the info and they didn't have it available to email out to me but said the would mail it to me. When I received it I put it all into Word format and my wife said it would be better to have on an Exel spreadsheet so she took care of that. Glad we did because this Fall I know I have sent out ar least 30 copies so far. The G&F should have it available online in PDF. format for us to print out. I did email the copies we made back to the G&F.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Your the man MossyMO!


----------



## Yote Hunter (Nov 19, 2006)

MOSSY MO, im in the same boat as the others. could you send me that list in word? thanks

[email protected]


----------



## DustinM (Dec 2, 2006)

Thanks alot MossyMO, is the G&F flipp'n you any coin for all your hard work? haha!!


----------



## Dennis W (Dec 11, 2006)

I am going to save them in the round. I don't know all the process to skinning them. I am Interested on learning skinning but im not sure if it is worth the work. Does anyone know the price diffrence between whole and skinned?

Thanks for the dealer list mo. I contacted a dearler in my area.
he takes them on wednesdays


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

On the round 15 put up could bring up to 50 this year.

Could you send me the list also thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 8)


----------



## Dennis W (Dec 11, 2006)

i can send you brad but im not sure how to attach files through this email system


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

MossyMo-

I appreciate it thanks!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Not a problem to everyone, email is free; yet !!!

Brad, I will send it, just post or email me your address.


----------



## Outdoor_Sportsman (Dec 12, 2006)

OOhh thank you I've been looking for this stuff for months now im getting sick of getting ripped off by the big companies. could you possibly send it to [email protected] as word format. Much thanks.


----------



## DustinM (Dec 2, 2006)

MossyMO

I have forwarded the fur buyer info on to Brad already. Just trying to help out!

Thanks Again for the great info I really appreciate you taking the time to type that up and share it. :beer:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I got if from Dustin thanks the info will be spread around i get that question all the time


----------



## Yote Hunter (Nov 19, 2006)

could i get that list of fur buyers from around the state from one of the 38,000 people that now have the list. wow does some stuff fly around. thanks. (word version please)

[email protected]


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Yote Hunter
You have mail !!! :beer:


----------



## highrack (Nov 30, 2005)

could I get a list of fur buyers also if its not a problem thanks Mike

[email protected]


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

Mike,
You have mail !!!


----------



## Dennis W (Dec 11, 2006)

I just wanted to thanks again Mo. I didn't relize my post would keep you so busy. Its guys like you that make these forums a worth while place to seek advise


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Amen to that!


----------



## Wiley C (Dec 1, 2006)

Had to delete,I posted wrong info!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

I have always been told that if you salt the hides then freeze them, the salt will keep them from freezing and they will decay. Which is correct?


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

That is correct DO NOT salt them if your planning on freezing them! They will not freeze good enough and you will have slow decay. Also the hides can not be salted at all if your planning on selling them on the market. If you tanning them fine but if you want to sell them keep the salt away from them.


----------



## Wiley C (Dec 1, 2006)

Brad.T said:


> That is correct DO NOT salt them if your planning on freezing them! They will not freeze good enough and you will have slow decay. Also the hides can not be salted at all if your planning on selling them on the market. If you tanning them fine but if you want to sell them keep the salt away from them.


I had that wrong,thanks Brad.T for the correction,salt after thawing,salting draws much of the moisture from the hide.And again Brad.T is correct,salt only for tanning.So sorry


----------

